#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Обучение тибетскому языку (классическому и современному)

## Го Син

Тибетский язык очно в Санкт-Петербурге и дистанционно (skype) -
bodskad@yandex.ru.

----------

Миток (19.03.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2012)

----------


## Джигме

А кто учит то можно узнать?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А кто учит то можно узнать?


Напишите Павлу в скайпе (или на почтовый ящик). Ответит. Или вам нужны "регалии"?  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2012)

----------


## Го Син

Речь идет о преподавателях Петербургского университета. 

В преподавании используются наиболее современные, качественные и  проверенные в университетском учебном процессе пособия и материалы как западного, так и китайского/индийского происхождения, а также собственные методические разработки преподавателей (например, учебный справочник по моделям управления наиболее употребительных глаголов, в котором содержится информация о грамматических валентностях глаголов классического тибетского языка,- подобной информации, к сожалению, нет ни в одном из существующих словарей классического языка - как тибетско-тибетских, так и двуязычных, если не считать справочник Lhasa Verbs, посвященный валентностям глаголов в современном тибетском языке). 

К сожалению, также следует признать, что ни один существующий учебник классического тибетского языка не может использоваться в качестве абсолютно достоверного руководства, в связи с чем материалы используемых учебных пособий подвергуются доработке, дополнениям и исправлениям.

Особое внимание уделяется своеобразию фонетики тибетского языка, связанной с его слоговым и тональным характером, а также наличием не характерных для европейских языков церебральных/ретрофлексных и придыхательных согласных звуков; особенностям грамматики (по строю тибетский язык сильно отличается от большинства знакомых нам языков, так как является эргативным; ему присущи грамматические категории, также отсутствующие в знакомых нам языках,- например, эвиденциальность); разнообразию лексики (уровни вежливости; лексика классического и современного языка).

Тех, кого интересуют дальнейшие подробности, прошу обращаться ко мне.

----------

Миток (19.03.2015)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Можно узнать цену вопроса, как записаться, когда и по какому графику планируются занятия?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Присоединяюсь к вопросу Артёма.

----------


## Denli

> Речь идет о преподавателях Петербургского университета.


Если речь идет о Елене Харьковой - то могу только рекомендовать. А что вообще за тайна такая - кто будет преподавать?

----------


## Го Син

Добрый день, спасибо за коммент!

 Я не стал указывать имена преподавателей в обьявлении, поскольку не думаю, что они скажут что-то участникам БФ; вместо этого я постарался охарактеризовать подход к процессу обучения. 

 Всем заинтересованным в содержании обявления любая дополнительная информация может быть сообщена в личном порядке)

----------


## Го Син

Информацию об одном из преподавателей можно посмотреть, в частности, здесь: http://orient.spbu.ru/dept_mongol/grohovsky.php, http://spbu.academia.edu/PavelGrokhovski

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.01.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Или при желании обратиться и через мой сайт, благо сей человек там тоже присутствует.

----------


## Го Син

В связи с завершением большей части Зимних Праздников возобновляются занятия тибетским классическим и современным языком по скайпу (подробности см. выше).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.01.2012)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

предлагаю практику разговорного тибетского , скайп (пишите в ЛС). февраль.

----------

Zosia (15.03.2012), Йонтен Цо (29.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.01.2012)

----------


## Го Син



----------

Вадим Асадулин (21.04.2012), Оскольд (20.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2012)

----------

